# Anyone knows if a convenient store sells ductape?



## kevenka (Jan 19, 2009)

I need some ductape...and was wondering if anyone knew if convenient stores have them before I drive there and then the postal office -.- (gotta seal up some stuff and want to avoid driving to walmart b/c it's like a 25 minute drive from my home)


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 19, 2009)

They probably have some packing tape.  If not, the post office definitely does.  They don't usually overcharge you for it either.

If it's a small / not busy post office, they'll usually tape up a package for you.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 19, 2009)

Doesn't Home Depot have duct tape?


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Doesn't Home Depot have duct tape?


Invariably, yes.  Not sure what that has to do with kevenka's question though.


----------



## kevenka (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks szy, that sure helps ^^
If the post office has tape, than that definately helps!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 20, 2009)

My local shell, bp, circle k, 7-11 and PIX sell duct tape.

5 left


----------

